# أسئلة التلوث الهوائي...



## فوشيا (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم..

الرجاء الاجابه ع الاسئله باقرب وقت<وياتمنى ان تكون اجابات سهله ومختصره ومفهومه>..

**[font=&quot]-أيهما أشد خطورة المطر الحمضي أم الضباب الحمضي ؟ ولماذا ؟[/font]


[font=&quot]-عدد المصادر الطبيعية والغير طبيعية لملوثات الهواء .[/font]




[font=&quot]-فسر سبب إعتبار غاز أول أكسيد الكربون غاز قاتل .[/font]




[font=&quot]-بين دور الإنسان في مكافحة التلوث .[/font]* 


وشكرا لتعاونكم..:7::7:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الامطار الحمضية اشد خطورة بسبب تسربها الى المياه الجوفية
المصادر للتلوث هي الزلازل والغبار والبراكين والحرائق والمصانع والمختبرات وغير ذلك
غاز اول اكسيد الكربون غاز سام ويؤدي الى تعطل الدماغ ولذلك يعتبر القاتل الصامت اي يموت الانسان ولا يحس بشئ
الانسان هو اكبر ملوث للطبيعة


----------



## فوشيا (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك كل الشكر..
أخي:نبيل عواد الغباري


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اختي فوشيا ان قولي ( الانسان هو اكبر ملوث للطبيعة )
يعني ان له الدور الأكبر في المحافظة على البيئة من التلوث اذا لم يهمل ذلك واذا اتبع السبل التي تقلل من التلوث ومعالجة التلوث في كل المجالات
مع احترامي


----------



## COCl2 (1 يناير 2011)

[font=&quot]أيهما أشد خطورة المطر الحمضي أم الضباب الحمضي ؟ ولماذا ؟[/font]
[font=&quot]ما بعرف ولماذا لاني بعمري مانزل علي مطر حمضي أو ضباب حمضي[/font]
[font=&quot]عدد المصادر الطبيعية والغير طبيعية لملوثات الهواء؟[/font]
[font=&quot]طبيعي: المجاري تخرج [/font]h2s[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]غير طبيعي: سيارات تخرج [/font]co[font=&quot] و [/font]co2[font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot] فسر سبب إعتبار غاز أول أكسيد الكربون غاز قاتل؟[/font]
[font=&quot]لأن الناس يبالغون في كل الشيء [/font],[font=&quot] لازم الشخص يتنفس كمية كبيرة جدا حتى يموت [/font]
[font=&quot]بين دور الإنسان في مكافحة التلوث؟[/font]
[font=&quot]عمل الحدائق [/font]
[font=&quot]هي الاسئلة لاطفال بالمدرسة و لا شو[/font]


----------



## فوشيا (1 يناير 2011)

لا يا COCl2..

هذي تخص بحثأبغى أسويه..

وشكرا لك..


----------

